# Free HD Receiver/24 PPV/$60 off



## ssheffield (Jun 14, 2003)

Just got Direct TV's latest offer in the mail.

It's either:
1) A free HD receiver
2) 24 x Free PPV movies or 
3) $10/month off for 6 months.

http://www.directv.com/thanks


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Error

We're sorry, you are not currently eligible for this offer. But check out all our new and exciting programming and service options in Entertainment Central. Visit My DIRECTV to pay your bill, add programming or order Pay Per View in just a few simple clicks of the mouse


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Tried that link and got the same msg that poppagene got. Totally bogus.


----------



## ssheffield (Jun 14, 2003)

It definitely works for me.

It does say in small print in the mailing: "Offer ends 6/29/07. Offer is non-transferable and for select customers only"

Boy does that make me feel special  

p.s. Also in the small print is the fact that you commit to another 12 months.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

When I clicked the link it did a redirect to

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3980038


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

It said "commitment renewal" in the title and forced me to login. Then I got the error message. I'd imagine only those without current commitments (not me) are eligible.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Not eligible. 

I wonder what criteria they are using for this offer? 
I've only been with DirecTV for 10.5 years. 
Maybe, it's because I already have HD.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

im not worthy


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

When I cliked the link I got an offer for 1.87 PPV 2. 6 Blonde swedish Hookers 3. A Hand job from Lindsay Lohan 4. All My bills Paid for the rest of my life 5. All My former Ahole bosses hung upside down And covered with dog doo. 6. 5 dollars off my directv bill for 1 month. 7. All of the above. I love directv so i picked # 6  

Also I am not the sharpest Knife in the drawer


----------



## wesmills (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm not in a commitment, and haven't been for quite some time, but I got the same "not eligible" message.


----------



## DLFerguson (Mar 22, 2004)

ssheffield said:


> It definitely works for me.
> 
> It does say in small print in the mailing: "Offer ends 6/29/07. Offer is non-transferable and for select customers only"
> 
> ...


My wife and I called DIRECTV as we wanted to find out if the DVR they were offering was a 80 hr one since we already have an 80 hr and and a 30 hr and we didn't want another 30 hr. They informed us that it was a 80 hr and we had to commit to another 2 years. We agreed and they'll be delivering it to us Friday.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am not worthy of Directv's special offer......

LMFAO


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

DLFerguson said:


> My wife and I called DIRECTV as we wanted to find out if the DVR they were offering was a 80 hr one since we already have an 80 hr and and a 30 hr and we didn't want another 30 hr. They informed us that it was a 80 hr and we had to commit to another 2 years. We agreed and they'll be delivering it to us Friday.


You do know you are not getting a Tivo right?


----------

